# My Hyatt made a great II trade!



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 8, 2006)

My Hyatt just pulled a great trade.  During the 2nd week of January 2006 I contact the Interval International Desk at the Hyatt Vacation Club and put in a request.  My request was for a two-bedroom unit at some of the hard to get resorts like Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Marriott Waiohai, Disney Beach Club and Disney Boardwalk.  I requested a 2br any week other than the two weeks in June when school ends, or the two weeks in September when school begins.

I just got my confirmation yesterday, March 7th... One week in a 2br at Disney's Boardwalk, in January 2007!  I am really excited about what I consider to be a great trade.  

It also seems to be a great value.  I receive 2,200 points annually for HVC for about $800 annual fees.  This two-bedroom trade only used 1,300 points.  Most of which I  banked with II at the end of last year, so that they would not expire.

Thanks Hyatt!

-Dewey


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dewey,

Good for you.  That is a good trade.  If you have other timeshares, you should know that Jan is a pretty easy trade for DVC.  You can do it with a medium strength cheap trader.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 8, 2006)

Really?  I thought it was always hard to get into Disney properties, other than Old Key West.  Even in Disney's Value Season.


----------



## Amy (Mar 8, 2006)

DeweyWhopper said:
			
		

> Really? I thought it was always hard to get into Disney properties, other than Old Key West. Even in Disney's Value Season.



January is not at all popular time, even for DVC.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 9, 2006)

Do you think a Hyatt can pull a two bedroom Marriott Maui Ocean Club in January?


----------



## Emi (Mar 9, 2006)

Probably not because Marriott has the 21 day internal preference period. Also, there are very few 2 BR deposits at Maui Ocean Club. Owners locked them out before depositing to get 2 trades for one since it has such high trading power. I was also told only a handful of full 2 BR units were deposited for 2006.January, February, July and August are the prime months in Maui.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 9, 2006)

It seems to me that II makes it easy to trade into *anything* in Orlando, because of the huge supply of timeshares there.  So, even though DVC is very, very high demand and very, very low supply, it doesn't take a tiger trader to get one.

On the other hand, two bedroom deposits at Boardwalk are very rare, even in January.  There may be only a few two bedrooms at Boardwalk deposited into II for the whole year.  Also, II exchangers generally get preferred-water view rooms, rather than standard view rooms.  A room like that for a week in January is 270 DVC points, which would cost about $2700 to rent from a DVC member.   I own at Boardwalk, and just the annual fees for that many points would be about $1300.

Bottom line:  It's a great trade.  If doesn't tell you about your chances of getting great trades outside of Orlando, however. 

By the way, I hear that the Disney Dining Plan is available to exchangers.  If you plan to eat onsite, this can be a very good deal.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks JudyS.  I was beginning to feel like I made a bonehead move.  But I also thought that two bedrooms at Boardwalk would be hard to come by.  And thanks for the tip about the Disney Meal Plan.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 9, 2006)

That's a great trade. Those two bedrooms go for about $600 a night through Disney's Central Reservations during January. Even if you could have gotten a AAA discount on cash, it would have only been about 20% off that $600 a night. So still over $500 a night by the time you add tax even with a AAA discount on the room. 

And like Judy says, 2 bedrooms at BWV are hard to come by for a trade through II. Great trade.


----------



## somerville (Mar 9, 2006)

You guys shouldn't have popped Dewey's balloon.  January is probably the easiest time to find a DVC exchange, but it is often hard to find a 2BR.  Besides, a great trade is in the eye of the beholder.  The weather can be good in January, and you don't have to fight crowds for the rides.


----------



## Amy (Mar 9, 2006)

Dewey, I'm sorry I didn't mean to make you feel like a "bonehead" or anything. I just meant to tell you for future reference that January is typically one of the best/easiest months for a DVC exchange. I should have elaborated in my brief response and also said a 2BR at Boardwalk is uncommon. And really, even if you could have gotten this week with a weaker trader, you should never feel bad. It does not at all mean you did not get a great exchange for you -- I always believe if I get an exchange at a place I want during a time I can travel then it is a great exchange. So enjoy!


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 10, 2006)

Amy,

No worries.  Thanks for your nice email, and have a great weekend!


----------

